# New Member, introducing myself.



## Minos (Apr 17, 2019)

_Thanks for welcoming me to TAM._


_I´m from the south cone of South America and English is not my first language._
_So I ask for your kind tolerance on my errors on wording and sintaxis._


_I´m a 68 years old man._
_My field of work is mainly IT._


_I divorced 18 years ago, after a long marriage._
_Had, later, two significative relationships. The last one ended three years ago._
_Those experiences, my doubts and reflections will be, at it´s time, the matter of my personal main posts._


_I´m the proud father of three grown up daughters, and I have a baby grandaughter. My sunshines._
_I´ve rised my daughters as a "single father" and one of them is my adoptive girl._


_Besides my other interests, I´m deeply interested in the emotions and dynamics of couples. All of them, specially the long term ones._


_My salutations to all of you._


_Minos._


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Welcome Minos, I to am 68.


----------

